# Thrive



## chippy778 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm mostly on the livestock area of this forum because I just began raising some pigs this year. But I was looking around and saw this thread. In the last 5 months I lost 35 pounds going from 210 to 175. I'm 31, father of three, and I feel great now. I've been taking this product called thrive by le-vel. If interested in more information you can pm me. I do really think this is a great product. Thanks.


----------



## chippy778 (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok, not many responses. I know I sound like an advertiser, (because I slightly am) but this stuff does really work. It has listed about ten benefits for it, but the main ones I notice are, a lot more energy and appetite control. I was addicted to mt. Dew for energy and haven't had one since, and feel much better. If interested let me know, or atleast google it, or check it out on Facebook. This stuff is great and works wonders!


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

What's in it?


----------



## chippy778 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'll tell you about in non technical terms, and then I can look at the box later... it's a 3 step program where you take 2 pills first thing in the morning. There's which is mostly vitamins. Then 20 to 40 minutes later take a protein shake. Which is mostly pea protein and ultra micronized to absorb better than most shakes. Then you put on a dft patch ( kind of like a nicotine patch but with vitamin and minerals) and wear 1 of those everyday 24 hours. That's it. Easy 3 steps that I do before I go to work everyday


----------



## chippy778 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

It looks heavy in B vitamins. It looks heavy in fiber. Why cant I get that in a regular diet, pending I do kill a few deer and include some fiber?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Please use caution and read this review prior to spending your money! https://supplement-geek.com/thrive-patch-review/


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

It looks really heavy on caffeine.


----------



## chippy778 (Jun 22, 2016)

Skamp said:


> It looks really heavy on caffeine.


It claims to have less caffeine then a cup of coffee. I've used with a lot of success even though I was skeptic but I needed to try something and it's been great. It's not necessarily a weight loss product as it is a healthy lifestyle product. At 32 I lost 35 pounds and weigh the same as I did in high school before my senior year of wrestling season.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

So,"it claims". Thank you for the first hand knowledge.


----------



## chippy778 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm not a scientist or a nutritionist, I'm just telling u what the company says. Like chevy says their truck has x amount of horsepower. All I can do is take their word for it. Looking into it they say it has 65 mg of natural caffeine where a cup of coffee has 80mg and some Starbucks have 200mg


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

I am a scientist, and I'll quote from the movie "The Outlaw Josey Wales". "You drink it".


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll stick to good ole veggies and meat


----------



## chippy778 (Jun 22, 2016)

That is fine. I live on a farm in Iowa, my dad raises beef I started raising pork this year and my brother sells sweet corn and we have a garden, so our suppers are a lot of meat n veggies. But if anyone is looking for a supplement to boost their energy and reduce their appetite this stuff works really good. I was a skeptic too until I tried it. I also read a lot of reviews. 75 percent said it was great, 25 percent said it didn't work and was a waste of money. But I'm sure everybody needs are a little different. I'm just trying to spread the word on a great product


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the first hand report. Gonna read up on it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No opinion or bashing of the product on my part, just a thought.

The reason there are literally tens of thousands of diet and weight loss programs in the US is that there are 350 million Americans and every single one of them has a different metabolism, chemistry, genetic makeup, lifestyle, cravings and disciplines. I can swear a 14 hour day outside doing hard physical work and two meals of rice and beans will drop 15 lbs a week but my plan might kill too many folks to be worth writing a book about. I'm happy for those that find a program or supplement that works for them but there just isn't a magic bullet that works the same for everyone.


----------



## chippy778 (Jun 22, 2016)

no really said:


> Thanks for the first hand report. Gonna read up on it.


If you have any questions feel free to ask me on here or pm me


----------

